# Jet hose



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Where have you guys been getting your hoses from lately. I had my 250' 3/8 hose blow a hole on my 3055. Time for a new one. I actually recently bought a new 1/4 x 300 for my remote reel from drain cables direct. I'm not 100% sold on their hose yet though. Compared to my original general hose it's quite a bit more limp and lighter, which comes in handy, but I'm not sure I'm a big fan when spinning the root ranger. I have to say though, there price is hard to beat. So, where do you get them and what's your opinion?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I get mine from JNW.


----------

